# Please advise Going home from England Benefits?



## losingit (24 Feb 2009)

I'm currently in no mans land, meaning not part of the system

Bought a house in Ireland but lost my job in England
Couldn't claim benefits as had house in Ireland

My house was rented out earning me 7,000Euro in rental income.
I supplemented the mortgage from savings by 3,000Euro per year

I remained in England and took another job part time but only was earning £550 gross a month
Worked at it for 1 year but gave that job up  4 months ago -
And haven't found alternative employment since, living off of my savings now.

1. I want to return home - is it possible for me to claim benefits in Ireland as I am currently unemployed? Do I need to get any forms from this country?
(I have some credits from working here for years but in the last year I don't have much credits as I have been working part time.)

2. My tenant is leaving my house in Ireland and wants my pps number to claim housing allowance -
- What do I do given that I have been working in the UK and do not have an Irish pps number?
 - I presumed I do not have any tax liability as my total earnings for the year were £5,000 which was PAYE in England and total rental income 7000Euro. Is this correct?

3. Based on my remaining savings which are being depleted rapidly, I estimate I can pay the mortgage for maximum the next five months.
Would I be able to claim assistance with the mortgage?

4. Do you think I'd be better off staying here? I mean living in England, selling the house in Ireland (if I can get what I owe for it) and then applying for benefits here and looking for a job here?


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2009)

If you decide to return to Ireland, you can claim Jobseeker's Allowance here. First of all, you would have to apply for a PPSN at your local PPSN centre. See www.welfare.ie for details of what's needed. Then, make a claim for JA. See this for details of how to go about it. If your tenant is leaving your hosue, presumable, you will live in it? 
I don't think anybody can advise you or whether you are better off staying in GB or moving to Ireland, there are too many fatcors involved and only you know them all!.


----------



## doontheroad (25 Feb 2009)

losingit said:


> I'm currently in no mans land, meaning not part of the system
> 
> Bought a house in Ireland but lost my job in England
> Couldn't claim benefits as had house in Ireland
> ...


surely you can claim all the benefits going in the uk income support,housing benefit,council tax benefit,dont tell them about you income from Ireland


----------



## losingit (25 Feb 2009)

I'd probably get away with it but I'm a Roman Catholic, it's lent and I'd prefer to do the honest thing....


----------



## losingit (25 Feb 2009)

By the way if anyone is in a similar situation you - leaving Britain for Ireland having worked in Britain you should try and get an E301 form from the British Department Work and Pensions. 

This will entitle you to jobseekers benefit which is contribution based instead of jobseekers allowance which is non contribution based 
To get E301 you'll need to fill out the ca396 form here and include  payslips and p60s and p45s from your old employers
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/2005/ca3916.pdf


----------



## losingit (25 Feb 2009)

losingit said:


> I'd probably get away with it but I'm a Roman Catholic, it's lent and I'd prefer to do the honest thing....



And besides it genuinely irks me to see foreigners and bogus asylum seekers cheet the system in Ireland and also in Britain ... so then I'd be guilty of the same thing....and it's also illegal


----------



## mosstown (25 Feb 2009)

losingit, were you never issued with a PPS number at some stage in the past.  my husband is 46 and has lived and worked in the UK for the last 20 years or so.  he wasnt actually sure whether he had a number or not but when we made enquiries, we found that he did have a PPS number so maybe its the same for you ?
and yes we are RC's too but personally dont find that honesty gets you anywhere in this world so long as you are not hurting or interfereing with anyones immediate life ! then a few white lies wont hurt.
i wouldn't think too many priests are 100% honest and i think this has been proved time and time again with some of the most horrific things they have got up to in the past and still do ! i dont think i need to elaborate on this any further.
you have to look after yourself at the end of the day.


----------



## samanthajane (25 Feb 2009)

hi, just curious as to why you cant claim benefits in england just because you own a house in ireland. I moved from ireland last june to do a college course in london cause i wasn't able to do it in dublin. I'm still doing my course which most of the college tutition fees were paid for me, and because i didn't find work straight away i was awarded full benefits and they knew that i owned a house in ireland. Also just to reverse the situation my mother moved to ireland 5 years ago and about 2 years ago she hurt her back and was signed off work for a total of 9 months, she owns a house in the uk which they knew about and she was still able to claim benefits for those 9 months untill she went back to work. Who was it that said you wern't entitled to recieve anything?


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2009)

losingit said:


> By the way if anyone is in a similar situation you - leaving Britain for Ireland having worked in Britain you should try and get an E301 form from the British Department Work and Pensions.
> 
> This will entitle you to jobseekers benefit which is contribution based instead of jobseekers allowance which is non contribution based
> To get E301 you'll need to fill out the ca396 form here and include payslips and p60s and p45s from your old employers
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/2005/ca3916.pdf


 
Having the E301 alone will not entitle you to Jobseeker's Benefit. You will have to have at least one week's employemnt in Ireland before you can avail of the GB insurance record to qualify for JB.


----------



## losingit (26 Feb 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Having the E301 alone will not entitle you to Jobseeker's Benefit. You will have to have at least one week's employemnt in Ireland before you can avail of the GB insurance record to qualify for JB.


Thanks Welfarite. I have worked full time 2 years in Ireland 1998- 2000 and many years as a teenager parttime paying prsi etc., and although I was unemployed before for a few months and a couple of summers I never officially tried to sign on or anything.
This is therefore my first claim - would the 2 years I worked in Ireand help my case given that I have never claimed anything before?


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Feb 2009)

Surely you must have used your PPS number when declaring your rental income?


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2009)

losingit said:


> Thanks Welfarite. I have worked full time 2 years in Ireland 1998- 2000 and many years as a teenager parttime paying prsi etc., and although I was unemployed before for a few months and a couple of summers I never officially tried to sign on or anything.
> This is therefore my first claim - would the 2 years I worked in Ireand help my case given that I have never claimed anything before?


 

I should have clarified that you would have to work here for at least one week AFTER you return from england. This explains it all (Chapter 7)


----------



## padco (26 Feb 2009)

Another consideration- if you do move back to Ireland it would be best-if you plan on claiming Jobseekers Allowance, which is a means tested payment- to move into the house you own otherwise it would be assessed as capital for means test purposes i.e. capital value of the property less the mortgage outstanding


----------



## losingit (27 Feb 2009)

samanthajane said:


> hi, just curious as to why you cant claim benefits in england just because you own a house in ireland. I moved from ireland last june to do a college course in london cause i wasn't able to do it in dublin. I'm still doing my course which most of the college tutition fees were paid for me, and because i didn't find work straight away i was awarded full benefits and they knew that i owned a house in ireland. Also just to reverse the situation my mother moved to ireland 5 years ago and about 2 years ago she hurt her back and was signed off work for a total of 9 months, she owns a house in the uk which they knew about and she was still able to claim benefits for those 9 months untill she went back to work. Who was it that said you wern't entitled to recieve anything?



SamanthJane,
Thanks for pointing this out.
I'm delighted  u got the benefit but it makes me think how  insane the system is
that they paid  housing if u already had a house!



The reason must be because of this clause (see the "under certain circumstances" ) - perhaps u recently acquired the property (any this only gives u 26 weeks)? This doesn't apply in my case.



> *
> *Property you own but do not occupy  [HB Sch 6, HB(SPC) Sch 6; CTB Sch 5, CTB(SPC) Sch 4] The value of this property is counted as capital but you may be able to get HB/CTB even if the value of the property means that your savings are more than £16,000. This is because the value of the property may be ignored when your savings are worked out, in certain circumstances.
> *If the property is occupied by an elderly or disabled relative as their home*, its value is not taken into account for as long as it is so occupied.
> *If you have recently acquired the property* and you intend   to occupy it as your home, its value may not be counted for 26 weeks, or for a longer period if reasonable, from the date you acquired it.
> *If you are trying to sell the property*, its value may not be counted for the first 26 weeks after you start doing this. It may not be counted for longer than this if you are finding it difficult to sell the property.



However there does seem to be a clause here about if u are a student with a second home they can pay u housing for the first one - perhaps this is what u got but it only applies for a month

Anyway right now I don't think I have any capital in my house as the mortgage is probably very close to what I would get for it so perhaps it won't count as the means tested benefit capital...


----------



## samanthajane (27 Feb 2009)

ok everything you just posted i have no idea what any of it means lol i'm so sorry!!!! from what i did manage to kind of understand. I purchased the property 3 years ago with my ex partner he still lives in the house. I wouldn't call 3 years recently. And all of this i dont think makes any difference anyway..... i was never asked for any information or documents about the house, insane i think your totally right. They didn't even ask me about property i offered the information to them, ( i thought myself that owning a property in ireland would effect me getting housing benefit in england) and nothing was said about it and i've never been asked anything else about it. I dont know what to say to you it just doesn't seem fair at all. If you had loads of capital in you house i could understand them saying that you could sell/remortgage to gain funds but you dont. What do they expect you to live off....thin air??? And i dont want to rub salt into the wound but when my mum was signed off work the house she owned in england she had nearly paid for. She only had 6 years left of her mortgage, now she didn't tell them this cause they didn't ask but still they knew she had a property in england that was being rented out. 
This was a few years ago maybe things have changed or they have started asking more questions i dont know. I know you said you didn't want to withhold any information and be dihonest.........but is it being dishonest if they dont ask???? You have to look after yourself.


----------

